# الحساسات ( Sensors)



## عبد السبوح (18 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

ده طبعا" اول موضوع ليه هنا (هو منقول من مهندس شادي في منتدي مهندسون بلا حدود)

وانا فكرت كتير قبل ما اكتب الموضوع ده علشان هو موضوع مهم جدا بس كنت بصراحه خايف انى مغطيش الموضوع جدا بس فى النهايه قررت اكتبه واحنا مع بعض ان شاء الله الى ينقص منى ارجو من الاعضائ المهندسين الافاضل يكملوا معايا .

طبعا" السيارات الحديثه اغلبها دلوقتى فيها تكنولوجيا عاليه جدا وكترت فيها الحساسات المستخدمه لقياس بعض المتغيرات المختلفه والتى فى النهايه تدخل الى وحده التحكم وذلك للوصول فى النهايه الى افضل ادائ للسياره سوائ من ناحيه استهلاك الوقود(Fuel Consumption)او من ناحيه الملوثات (Emission) وانشائ الله سوف نتحدث عن هذه الحساسات بالتفصيل سوائ من ناحيه التكوين والوظيفه والمكان الموجود به الحساس .

وان شاء الله هنبتدى بحساس وضع عمود الكرنك 

Crank Shaft Position Sensor. CKP







*مكانه (location):-*


1- امام طنبورة عمود الكرنك 

2- على ترس خلف الفلام ( ترس الحدافه ) 




الصورة مصغرة أنقر هنا لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي







*التكوين (construction):-*


1- مغناطيس دائم 
2- ملف كهربى 
3- قلب من الحديد المطاوع 

*وظيفته (function):-*


1- تحديد توقيت الشراره والحقن 
2- ويمكن عن طريقه ايضا حساب عدد لفات المحرك R.P.M 


*نظرية العمل :-*

فى البدايه تكون طنبوره عمود الكرنك مشكل عليها عدد من الاسنان ولكن يوجد سنه منهم ذات فراغ عريض عن باقى الاسنان وعندما تاتى هذه السنه او هذا الفراغ العريض امام الحساس تتولد نبضه او (pulse) تنتقل هذه الاشاره الى وحدة التحكم ECU وعنده تتعرف وحده التحكم على التوقيت المناسب للحقن والشراره وذلك للحصول على افضل ادائ للمحرك .

وذلك عندما تقوم ال ECU بارسال اشاره الى البوبينه ومنها الى البوحيهات (1,4) او (2,3) بمعنى انه تخرج من البوجيهات شرارتين فى نفس الوقت 

وايضا تقوم وحدة التحكم بارسال اشاره الى الرشاشات Injectorrs ايضا (1,4) او (2,3) لكى يتم حقن كميه من الوقود فى الاسطوانه التى عليها شوط السحب 

وفى النهايه تقوم وحده التحكم بضبط توقيت الشراره والحقن (Injection timing - Spark timing) بنائ على اشاره حساس عمود الكرنك .

ولقياس عدد الفات عن طريق حساس عمود الكرنك حيث تكون المسافه بين الحساس والطنبور حوالى (1:1.3mm) واثنائ دوران الطنبوره امام الحساس يتكون فيض مغناطيسى خلال الثغره الموجدوه (Gap) وذلك نتيجه تاثير المغناطيس الدائم على القلب المعدنى المصنوع من الحديد المطاوع وتتغير حركه الفيض المغناطيسى اثنائ دوران الطنبوره سوائ بالزياده عندما يكون الفراغ بين الاسنان امام الحساس او بالنقصان عندما تكون السنه امام الحساس قتتولد اشاره فى الملف الكهربى الملفوف على القلب المعدنى تنتقل هذه الاشاره الى وحده التحكم فتقوم بحساب عدد لفات المحرك من خلال حساب عدد مرات بنائ وانهيار الفيض المغناطيسى .

الى اللقاء مع حساس اخر ان شاء الله​


----------



## عبد السبوح (18 أغسطس 2010)

وده يا جماعه فيديو عن الموضوع 


حمل من هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
هتلاقى يا حامد اجابتك على السؤالين بتوعك فى الفديو

 ومن هنا عرفت ان الحساس ده فى منه ثلاث انواع 

 1- Optical type 

 2- Inductive type

 3- Hall IC type 

 وكل نوع من الانواع موجود فى ملف الفديو 

 ومكان تركيبه وفكره عمله​


----------



## سمير شربك (18 أغسطس 2010)

أهلا بك أخي مصطفى 
مواضيعك جامده جدا وتبشر بعضو جديد متميز بالقسم 
ننتظرك باستمرار 
أرجوا التأكد من رابط الفيديو


----------



## عبد السبوح (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزيت خيرا للمتابعة اخي سمير و بارك الله فيك و نفع بك 

تم التأكد من رابط الفيديو و هو يعمل علي موقع ميجا ابلود


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي عبد السبوح نحن انشاء الله متابعين مواضيعك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## alith (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## محمود مشيمش (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اعانك الله متابعين جهودك وننتظر المزيد مشكور تقبل تحياتي


----------



## katanoma (20 سبتمبر 2010)

thx


----------



## emadahmed40 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل ياجميل شكرا


----------



## أبوأحسان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## black88star (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد 
عوآفــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## emadahmed40 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مش شغال اعمل ايه


----------

